# Medal of Honor: Warfighter deploying October 23



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Medal of Honor: Warfighter deploying October 23* 

North American and European trailers for Danger Close's new shooter indicate EA planning global launch this fall for shooter sequel. 










Electronic Arts is going to war this October. Medal of Honor: Warfighter will deploy on October 23, according to a new trailer for the game. 


Tier 1 operators are serving a second tour of duty this October.

A debut trailer for Medal of Honor: Warfighter posted to Electronic Arts' official YouTube channel reveals the game's release date. A European trailer for the game was also spotted bearing an October 23 ship date, pointing to Electronic Arts planning a global launch for the new shooter. Typically, software arrives in Europe on Fridays.

The October release date coincides with a report from last month, pointing to a fall release for the game. Contacted for comment regarding the game's launch date, EA pointed GameSpot to the trailer. 

As for the trailer, it displays the game's Tier 1 operators, with a voice-over uttering superlatives about the soldiers. These phrases include, "Our brothers say they aren't even human," "They breathe water and change shape," and "They can see in the dark and are always watching."

The trailer shows a range of locales and vehicles, including water-based scenarios, with operators piloting weaponized boats, as well as on-foot scenes in buildings.

The video also indicates that those who preorder Medal of Honor: Warfighter will be upgraded to the limited edition of the game. EA has not mentioned what will be in the limited edition of the title.

Developed by the original game's Danger Close studio, Warfighter will run on EA DICE's Frostbite 2.0 engine, which powered Battlefield 3. 

EA is holding a Medal of Honor event tonight in San Francisco where additional details concerning Medal of Honor: Warfighter are likely to be shared.

[*UPDATE*] 

In a subsequent announcement, EA further revealed what gamers can expect from MOH: Warfighter, saying that the game "goes beyond Afghanistan," as the US' elite Tier 1 operators take the fight to terrorists around the world. These locations include the Philippines and Somalia.

EA also announced the Medal of Honor Warfighter Limited Edition, which gamers will receive through preordering the game. Preorderers will be able to download the US Navy SEAL Tier 1 Sniper, an unlock that would otherwise require about 40 hours of gameplay. The download will be available upon the game's launch on October 23.





http://youtu.be/pXBH6TC-Ojs


----------



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)

I used to be a huge MOH fan. The last few were not up to par in my opinion. This game does look interesting but I am getting annoyed that all the shooters are going to modern combat. I am still a sucker for a good WWII game.


----------

